# 1st Thoughts on New RS4



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Well after the dealer camped out in the local DVLA office for 2hrs, they finally relented & issued the paperwork for W8 PMC to move from the A8 to the RS4, so to cut a long story short i picked the car up Monday afternoon  .

It's an odd thing that's happened, being that i drove the very long way home to have a play & found myself proper chuckling again, just like i did when i got my 1st TT. A higher level of chuckle than i got from the M5 or RS6  .

I can only put this down to it's size & the feeling that it really is very chuckable everywhere. TBH i've only driven 30miles so far & not really a good distance to benchmark, but my initial feelings are that i could really fall in love with this car (that means keep it more than 6mths :wink: ).

Love the styling as i feel the Optics Pack sets off Sprint Blue perfectly. It may take a little time to get used to the Bucket Seats as they are a snug fit, however i have a 220mile drive down South tomorrow & then the same distance back on Friday, so plenty of time to fine tune it & get used to it's feel. Power delivery is very smooth & strong & the gearbox a peach so far. Ride is firm but nimble & that i'm really liking. TBH the engine note is also better than the M5 & the change when you push the Sport Button is great (should be set at that as standard).

Quite good fun that the car has a digital oil temp display & that until the car reaches 90degrees (i think), you can't go over 7000rpm. Good fun talking to the dashboard, coaxing the display past the threshold.

Can see why JC raved about it so much & i hope my initial thoughts continue for some time.

I'll take some piccies later today & post them up on TS Gallery tonight with a link on here to that gallery (never have managed to post photos on this forum :? )


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Glad to hear you are enjoying it, when are you going to DMS then :twisted: :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

A trip to Milltek maybe ??










James


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Nice one Paul, really pleased for you. Can't wait to see the pics :wink:

Graham


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Piccies here::

http://www.tyresmoke.net/gallery/albut47?page=10

& here

http://www.tyresmoke.net/gallery/albut47?page=11


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> A trip to Milltek maybe ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't see me getting a Milltek james. The gains are very minimal if at all, the exits in chrome look identical to stock, my RS4 has the Optics Pack, so the exits are de-chromed in a graphite colour so not sure Milltek do this colour & finally the stock sound with or without Sports Mode selected sounds lush so no reason to change.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Those seats look fantastic 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> Glad to hear you are enjoying it, when are you going to DMS then :twisted: :wink:


Soon no doubt.

Already had the chat with them & verified the gains claimed so i reckon mid-june. Want to get a couple of thousand miles on the car so the engine loosens up a bit, that way the gains will be maximised.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice car enjoy 8)


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I think it looks Cr4P!! :wink: :lol:

I didnt get the option of the optics pack because I bought a ex-demo and it didnt bother me to much TBH, though yours looks great.

Enjoy your trip down south, its pi$$ing down at the moment


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Very nice indeed.

Although, personally, I'm not a fan of the Optics Pack.

These cars are going to be good value in a year or so, and if wasn't for the fact it's a 4 door saloon, I could see myself in one of these.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Looking good mate  Bet it's seriously quick!

Enjoy!!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

Stunning colour, oooh, and those seats.
Weathers meant to be nice next week. 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jam said:


> Looking good mate  Bet it's seriously quick!
> 
> Enjoy!!


Very quick, yes but seriously quick i'm not sure.

Always far harder to tell in an NA car, as i think the heavily modified RS6 i had will always stand out as the mentally quick car, although it was very lacking in other areas.

I do feel the RS4 will (i hope) be my perfect all-rounder. Very quick, smaller & lighter than the M5 & RS6 so better handling/direction & still enough comfort to satisfy my all too often trips down South.

After reading up & if the mfctrs figures are to be believed, the RS4 is only .1 sec slower to 60 than the M5 & the exact same as a stock RS6.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good mate  Bet it's seriously quick!
> ...


Bit slower than the R8, though, eh? :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


It's only marginal & been their done that with previous motors :wink:

I could hardly turn up at HP's head office driving something quite as in your face as an R8 now could i?. If i had no requirement for rear seats & did not need the car for work, my R8 order would have gone through & i'd have had mine in a matter of weeks 8) .


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Nice choice there Paul. I think that's my next car if and when I have to go all civilised.  Which is purely a matter of time.

It is official by the way. You change your car more than I change my undies.  So, bored of this one, what's next.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Very nice Paul, I'm very jealous! 



The Silver Surfer said:


> Although, personally, I'm not a fan of the Optics Pack.











Just shows that it's horses for courses, 'cos I love it! IMO it adds a dimension of understated sporty Q carness. Satin black mirrors would top it off and look very nice with the Sprint Blue! 8)



jampott said:


> Bit slower than the R8, though, eh? :wink:


Who cares when it's 20x less cliche than an R8.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Cheers All,

Res, i am going to try very hard to keep this car until the new RS6 arrives in the UK which according to Audi is late Q1 2008. I'm still top of the list so assured of one of the 1st batch & the rumour mill is rife with stories as to tech specs with 550-600BHP rumoured either from a twin blower RS4 engine or a single blower V10 8).

Slightly concerned as to how often you don't change your undies :lol: :wink:

Kev, cheers & good point about the mirrors as until you mentioned it i'd not really noticed they'd look good in Black, however the problem is the largest Optics area is the front grille & that's a shiny gloss black which may look odd on the wing mirrors. Looking down the lines, the mirrors kinda blend with the wheels & the black door surrounds flow into the front grille (I think so anyway :wink: ).


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice 8)


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I love the MkII TT alloys that are fitted to your car. :roll:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

W7 PMC said:


> After reading up & if the mfctrs figures are to be believed, the RS4 is only .1 sec slower to 60 than the M5 & the exact same as a stock RS6.


You obviously haven't read this months evo magazine....Here's the quote

"It's a very odd sensation when you're absolutley flat in the Audi, V8 at full cry and spinning at 8250rpm, and the back of the M5 Touring just keeps on getting smaller and smaller"

I'd be disappointed if I'd just paid Â£50k+ and that was happening. Plenty of Youtube Videos of M5 eating a Gallardo etc. I know you've had one, but I'd have the M5 I think, all round car for me. Wasn't that impressed with the RS4 when my friend test drove it, he was gonna spend Â£60k on an 07' plate converts but he's gonna keep his Cayenne now and either save and get a Gambella Cayenne or a maybe a Gallardo Spyder.....

I do love the RS4 but after the test drive I'm very disappointed, so much expectation..


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I prefer them with the shiny bits instead of the optics ...normally but I think it looks great in blue.

A guy at work has just stuck a Milltek on his. He's very happy with the improved sound and he feels it revs up quicker. I reckon they'll be one on this blue car before too long. :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> I could hardly turn up at HP's head office driving something quite as in your face as an R8 now could i?. If i had no requirement for rear seats & did not need the car for work, my R8 order would have gone through & i'd have had mine in a matter of weeks 8) .


I don't know mate, they'd probably think you were a top salesman 

You look around the SAP, Cisco, Oracle, even IBM car parks at the number of 911s ....

Best one was a guy I worked with who dealt with Education / Colleges. Rover 214 for customer visitss and a 911 Cab for when he wasn't planning to see a customer that day


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > I could hardly turn up at HP's head office driving something quite as in your face as an R8 now could i?. If i had no requirement for rear seats & did not need the car for work, my R8 order would have gone through & i'd have had mine in a matter of weeks 8) .
> ...


It's all Astons and 911s at our place - seem to have been an explosion of them recently (not literally ;-) ).


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Very nice!

Looks great!

A friend of mine who has one said he was a little dissapointed with the performance (has also got the new 997 GT3 RS as well so may be a factor!)

but his biggest gripe was that the RS4 drank petrol for fun!?? More than his 911s!?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

sandhua1978 said:


> ...A friend of mine who has one said he was a little dissapointed with the performance (has also got the new 997 GT3 RS as well so may be a factor!)
> 
> but his biggest gripe was that the RS4 drank petrol for fun!?? More than his 911s!?


Yeah, but apart from that he thought is was OK then. :roll: 

Graham


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> sandhua1978 said:
> 
> 
> > ...A friend of mine who has one said he was a little dissapointed with the performance (has also got the new 997 GT3 RS as well so may be a factor!)
> ...


Well not really as he is thinking of getting rid of! Like i said it may be that he is spoiled by choice of cars he had/has driven! but was quite surprised to hear his verdict! as have heard nothing but rave reviews otherwise. :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vagman said:


> I love the MkII TT alloys that are fitted to your car. :roll:


Please god tell me you don't really believe that :lol: :wink:

Same thing happened to the B5 RS4 wheels, although it took longer for them to become desirable as replicas, then an option on TT's & then standard.

Saw a Merlin Purple TTR in the dealership with these wheels on & it looked good. How much do they cost as an Option on the new TT??


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

S10TYG said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > After reading up & if the mfctrs figures are to be believed, the RS4 is only .1 sec slower to 60 than the M5 & the exact same as a stock RS6.
> ...


I have read that article & watched the Autocar Video where the RS4 Avant came out ahead of the M5 Touring, however I never said the RS4 was quicker than the M5 & i'd know. It's only marginally slower to 60 (.1sec) however the M5 has an extra 100BHP so once rolling of course the M5 will start walking away from the RS4. Also, the RS4 is Â£15K cheaper than the equiv M5 so no issue from me if it's a tad quicker.

As has been pointed out, check The Ring lap times which show the RS4 being far quicker than the M5 & only 1sec slower round that the M3 CSL.

It's early days with the RS4 & so far i'm very taken with it as the car is far more usable than the M5 as we're not blessed in the UK with 350 dry days a year & in the M5 i'd hesitate in places where i'd be more inclined to gun now in the RS4.

Ps. I'd rather have a GT3 RS as well & i'm sure that cars performance would blinker my view of any other car. For me, i love fast saloons, so happy with my choice to date.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > I could hardly turn up at HP's head office driving something quite as in your face as an R8 now could i?. If i had no requirement for rear seats & did not need the car for work, my R8 order would have gone through & i'd have had mine in a matter of weeks 8) .
> ...


Very true & HP's car park also has plenty of Pork etc. however the R8 to me is more than a tad louder than any 911.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> sandhua1978 said:
> 
> 
> > ...A friend of mine who has one said he was a little dissapointed with the performance (has also got the new 997 GT3 RS as well so may be a factor!)
> ...


Graham, don't panic as i had a great drive down South this morning & managed to average 24.1MPG with 70% cruising at 85-90MPH, 10% having a motorway blast & 20% across country with a couple of quick plays en-route. The Tank is fairly small as it only cost me Â£55 to fill from nearly empty & that was Ultimate at 99.9 (smallest fill-up for me in years  ).

I really like mine & so far it's more fun & produces a far bigger grin than the M5 did


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I only have a 18 mile A road commute to the office and average 18 in mine  did not buy it for economy :wink:


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Our one is a lot more economical than the Cayenne so it is all relative!! That was Â£115 to fill the tank which hurt!! 
Got a tyre quote today, Â£220 each which was a bit painful


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > I love the MkII TT alloys that are fitted to your car. :roll:
> ...


Â£750 on the 3.2 I think


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > vagman said:
> ...


or about Â£1650 on the 2.0T!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

IanWest said:


> Our one is a lot more economical than the Cayenne so it is all relative!! That was Â£115 to fill the tank which hurt!!
> Got a tyre quote today, Â£220 each which was a bit painful


A Cayenne only has 100litre tank capacity - where are you buying your fuel from because you're getting ripped off at Â£1.15 a litre - and that's asuming you went onto the forecourt with a completely empty tank!


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> IanWest said:
> 
> 
> > Our one is a lot more economical than the Cayenne so it is all relative!! That was Â£115 to fill the tank which hurt!!
> ...


Trust me- I did it, only once but the garage even had to reset the counter as it clicked off at 100 litres. The joys of getting 8mpg out of it and 8,000 miles per set of tyres- but apparently my wife always drove sensibly!!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

W7 PMC said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > sandhua1978 said:
> ...


What were you getting out of the m5 mpg under normalish driving conditions?
Also, I looked at a daytona grey rs4 last week with all the carbon fibre look interior. Really looked good inside.
But then, they look really good on the outside.
I test drove the rs4 avant after test driving the m5, and found it kind of lacking, however, that could be down to the fact it is a far smoother ride than the m5.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

IanWest said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > IanWest said:
> ...


Weird!! My mum's Turbo never takes that amount

Thirsty buggers aren't they but great fun


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


High teens on average in the M5.

I'd reckon the RS4 would feel a tad slower jumping straight from an M5 into an RS4, but unless the mfctrs stats are total bollox, then their's very little in it until you're up to intergalactic speeds.

Having run the A8 for 3 months between the M5 & RS4, the RS feels very quick & TBH marginally quicker than i recall the M5 being before i had it DMS'd, that said though the RS4 is just tighter all round so that to me enhances the feel of speed as it's far more agile & nimble, also feels more connected to the road. Finally the Avant is naturally a tad slower than the Saloon my a mere .1-.2secs i think to 60.


----------

